# GoPro Underwater Lucky Shot



## lechon (May 11, 2018)

I decided to try my luck by submerging my GoPro on a not so clear looking pond (you could not see anything from the surface), and to my surprise I caught these colorful guys inspecting the camera. I used a "selfie stick" as a way to submerge the camera.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool pic s


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I thought about doing that to my activeon camera and hook it up to my Snapper rig but I didn't want to lose the whole thing to a shark and sometimes we catch sharks and they break off


----------



## rhaas90 (Dec 17, 2018)

I want a go pro badly for this kind of thing. Cool pics!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillieWillie (Feb 19, 2019)

soo cool!


----------



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice pics!


----------

